# Why is Olafur Arnalds so good?



## Ned Low (Jul 29, 2020)

Writing the following is somewhat embarrassing but anyway. I was depressed this time last year and wasnt in the mood for the composers i love and listen to. Only Olafur Arnalds helped me somehow survive through those times. I don't think i've fully recovered yet but i think i'm better thanks to his music. His music is, how should i put it, melancholy but beautiful at the same time. It express sadness, loneliness beautifully. Whenever i listen to his works, i get this feeling that he somehow understands me, like his music is so compassionate towards what i feel. Such an underrated artist. He's the only contemporary musician that i listen to. What do you think of him? Do you like his music? If yes, please share your favourite Olafur works with me.These are some of his albums that i love so much.
P.S: hope you're not bothered by me writing personal stuff.

Fyrsta from







Momentary from remember







Dalur from







And his latest album some kind of peace


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Why is he so good? Because he's from Iceland. What else is there to do?

Anyway, I think his "Broadchurch" soundtrack is his masterwork:


----------

